# DTUK Ecomomy/Performance Tuning



## 127695

Does anyone have any experience of the device advertised below from DTUK?

http://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/

I am tempted as I like the idea of plugging something in rather than altering the chip in situ. Can also be moved to another vehicle, or removed entirely if required. But are there drawbacks?

Thanks

peter


----------



## bevdrew

Not checked DTUK out, but have had a look at this similar item, much cheaper, good reviews and very tempted.

http://dieselexpress.co.uk/

Regards - Bev


----------



## CliveMott

Had the motor in my Landrover boostsed, that did in the clutch which had to be replaced by a military version.

Read only this week a motorhome owner in Spain with a large Sprinter based motorhome. He bought it with one previous owner. The engine went BANG with a hole in a piston and damage to the bore. It was a complete replacement engine and after the repatriation costs were added the bill was EU11000. The vehicle was said to be still in warranty but when Mercedes inspected the engine they found it had been chipped (add on box still fitted) so gave no warranty. No doubt the company selling the box were by then no longer trading.

I had an offer at a show to have ours chipped but have declined. Whats the rush?

The latest getout is selling us customers the kit to re-map the engine ourselves, Then if the engine goes BANG who did it?

Is it really worth it?

C.


----------



## Jezport

Some engines are more suitable for remapping and some really need it. The larger Fiats on tag axles with a 208 engine would certainly benefit remapping and I have not heard of any blown up Fiat engines after remapping.


----------



## Motorhomewales

A quality re map will not cause any early engine/clutch/turbo wear. It all depends on who has written the file. As in most things in life, dont buy cheap!!

Dan


----------



## framptoncottrell

My extended warranty on a Fiat Ducato 15 2.8 JTD specifically forbids re-chipping, I guess from the insurance company's experience of claims.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Tezmcd

I just cant get over this fact when it comes to retuning / chipping

IF this was 100% safe
IF this was 100% reliable
IF this was 100% foolproof
IF this was 100% guaranteed to cause no problems in any circumstances

would not the manufacturers do it themselves to boast how their engines were more efficient / had more power / had more torque / had better MPG than all their competitors?

And since they dont I think it must be because the above is not true, have they secretly produced super engines and purposely chose not to pass the benefits on to the end user?


----------



## EuropeanCampers

Tezmcd said:


> I just cant get over this fact when it comes to retuning / chipping
> 
> IF this was 100% safe
> IF this was 100% reliable
> IF this was 100% foolproof
> IF this was 100% guaranteed to cause no problems in any circumstances
> 
> would not the manufacturers do it themselves to boast how their engines were more efficient / had more power / had more torque / had better MPG than all their competitors?
> 
> And since they dont I think it must be because the above is not true, have they secretly produced super engines and purposely chose not to pass the benefits on to the end user?


There are instances where manufacturers have 2 or even 3 versions of the same engine, each with an increasingly higher power/torque fiqure. In most cases, this is simply achieved by remapping, nothing else. So there is certainly a manufacturer precedent for it.

Some would argue that there is more scope for mapping in commercial vehicles as the engines are not in as high a state of tune to start with. My Fiat 2.8jtd is 127hp as standard which, whilst decent for a commercial, is not exactly "tuned" My Merc road car is a 2.2 diesel and has over 180hp standard. Apples and pears of course but it kind of makes the point.


----------



## tinkering

*remap*

Read DTUK disclaimer on there webb site

http;//www.diesel-performance.co.uk/

Paragraphs 1/10/12 Look before you leap 8O

Take care Les :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp

I am also looking at either re chipping or re mapping, Mine is on a Nissan Navara, I may leave it until I get to Greece next year as on mainland Greece the Nissan agents actually do a re mapping by Nissan and it keeps all warranties etc.

They state that the engines are better after re map as before the chips are programmed for the European legislation.

I questioned that as Greece are in the EU what difference is it ?, My reply, Yes but nobody here is bothered. How Very True.


----------



## Motorhomewales

What year is the Navara? The new models already have a very good map. With 171/174 bhp it should have more than enough power!!


----------



## SaddleTramp

It is a Brand new one, 2009, and Nissan state 210 BHP plus after remap, I have a friend in Greece who has had it done and he says that they adjusted his on a rolling road to 229 BHP.

The cost €223.

It will also be pulling a Fifth wheel unit.


----------



## 127695

So plenty of views for and against re-mapping but no specific knowledge or info on DTUK or the other supplier mentioned.

Personally I am a bit confused about this device. Most of the other suppliers of performance enhancements seem to modify the ECU itself, normally referred to as re-mapping. This device seems to sit between the ECU and the Common rail pressure sensor. So is this really remapping or some other technique and if so exactly what is it doing? Knowing this might help to assess the risk. The win over re-mapping of the ECU so far as I am concerned would be the ease with which it could be removed (just unplug) and the fact that it can be fitted to another vehicle (by changing the connector cables). The down side is that if it can so simply be fitted to another vehicle, then the modifications it is making to an engine are generic rather than specific to a particular engine. 

However, I am still very tempted as I believe in the theory that manufacturers do supply the same engine in a range of power outputs achieved purely by playing with the ECU. They can then charge a premium price for what is a very cheap and easy tune-up. Or am I just being cynical. 

Equally I am not naive enough to believe that you get something for nothing, If you tune the engine and then regularly use the extra performance you will shorten the life of the engine. My aim is a little more power at the bottom end for pulling away with a trailer but principally better fuel economy.

There are plenty of claims on the site that tuning does seem to work. So far I have not seen any first hand claims that remapping, chipping or fitting additional devices has actually damaged an engine. However, this could be for 2 reasons. firstly the owner is too embarrassed to admit the problem, or secondly, they have not been in use long enough for the problems to materialise, ( the annual mileage on vans is generally quite low with some honourable exceptions).

Peter


----------



## SaddleTramp

If anyone is looking at the plug in type the Drake Box seems to get the best results and write ups, ebay item No 250384539288, I have seen somewhere that they have a 90 day trial policy and at under £80 it seems good.


----------



## jonandjules

I think there are a couple of companies selling the same thing - may even be the same companies just with different names. Here is another example of a plug in box for less than 100 pounds.... http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Diesel-Tuning...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ca3daf830

They are tempting, especially as it is easy to fit.........a bit more flexibility might be nice.......?


----------



## robx5

I have had 2 mercs with the plug in type box, very in consistent and they were not the cheap ones either.

I have also had 4 other remaps done by superchips. There is no box so it is very difficult to tell if it has been remapped even when it goes to the main dealer for a service. 

Even the merc garage get their cars done by superchips even though they wont openly admit it. My preferenceis the remap because it is tailored to suit your engine the plug in boxes are a bit hit and miss.

If you have not told your insurance and you have a bump and they open the bonnet and a big box is staring at them then you are in the manure! 

As far as manufacturers not doing this, they do actually for example saab do two engines one is about 120bhp and the other is 150bhp both the same engine just remapped and a couple of grand dearer for a 400 quid remap.


----------



## robx5

I have had 2 mercs with the plug in type box, very in consistent and they were not the cheap ones either.

I have also had 4 other remaps done by superchips. There is no box so it is very difficult to tell if it has been remapped even when it goes to the main dealer for a service. 

Even the merc garage get their cars done by superchips even though they wont openly admit it. My preferenceis the remap because it is tailored to suit your engine the plug in boxes are a bit hit and miss.

If you have not told your insurance and you have a bump and they open the bonnet and a big box is staring at them then you are in the manure! 

As far as manufacturers not doing this, they do actually for example saab do two engines one is about 120bhp and the other is 150bhp both the same engine just remapped and a couple of grand dearer for a 400 quid remap.


----------



## jonandjules

I feel quite confident that the box can be tucked away (remove the label) not to be noticed. I know that with the motor mounted longitudinally on my Hymer that it would be very difficult to notice......unless of course you were specifically looking for such a box and who knows....maybe in this day and age it's something that insurers look for?

Years ago I notified my insurers that I had lowered my car 20mm.  They told me that my insurance was canceled with immediate effect. I had to reinstall the original (worn out) springs and get a letter from VW saying that the car was within original specs!


----------



## Chausson

Hi
I have a plug-in box by Van Aaken [now out of business], it's been on my van I think now for three years with no problems at all, I informed my insurance co who were ok with it, and as I understand Ford were ok with it also. So I report all good.

Ron


----------



## Dwarfy

I have a 150bhp diesel astra for work & joined the astra owners club forum when I needed assistance with a couple of minor issues. The guy from DTUK is a member on there and it would seem the astra CDTi diesel engine was 1 of the 1st to be tried with the tuning box and with good results. There are loads of members on there who report excellent performance increases (150bhp std to 205 bhp tuned) & the increase in torque gives much improved fuel economy. There are no reported problems in using this device. I do 25-30k miles a year and the improved economy is very tempting especially with the price of fuel these days. Based on their experiences I would definitely fit 1 to our MH if it were not an old non turbo engine (2.4 merc 207d never get done for speeding in that!!)


----------



## Dwarfy

http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/search.php?searchid=4545249

Here is the search for DTUK on the astra site if its any use to you.


----------

